# Tampons In Iraq?



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*We never know why things happen. Please keep praying for our soldiers. *



​​​_*TAMPONS IN IRAQ?*_

*Don't worry, it's a good story - and worth reading - it's even humorous in parts. It's from the mother of a Marine in Iraq . She writes:

My son told me how wonderful the care packages we had sent them were and wanted me to tell everyone thank you. He said that one guy we'll call Marine X, got a girl care package and everyone was giving him a hard time. My son said, Marine X got some really nice smelling lotion and everyone really likes it, so every time he goes to sleep they steal it from him.' I told my son I was really sorry about the mistake, and if he wanted I would send Marine X another package. He told me not to worry about Marine X because every time I send something to him, Marine X thinks it's for him too. He said when my husband and I sent the last care package, Marine X came over to his cot picked up the box, started fishing through it, and said, 'What'd we get this time?' '

My son said they had the most fun with Marine X's package. He said he wasn't sure who we were sending the pack to, but the panties were size 20, and he said one of the guys got on top of the Humvee and jumped off with the panties over his head and yelled, 'Look at me, I'm an Airborne Ranger!!!' One of the guys attached the panties to an antenna and it blew in the wind like a windsock. He said it entertained them for quite awhile. Then of course, they had the tampons.'

When he brought this up my imagination just went running, but he continued: My son said they had to go on a mission and Marine X wanted the Chapstick and lotion for the trip. He grabbed a bunch of the items from his care package and got in the Humvee. As luck would have it he grabbed the tampons too, and my son said everyone was teasing him about, 'not forgetting his feminine hygiene products.

He said things went well for a while, then the convoy was ambushed and a Marine was shot. He said the wound was pretty clean, but it was deep. He said they were administering first aid but couldn't get the bleeding to slow down, and someone said, 'Hey use Marine X's tampons.' My son said they put the tampon in the wound. At this point my son profoundly told me, 'Mom did you know that tampons expand?

Well, yeah!

They successfully slowed the bleeding until the guy got better medical attention. When they went to check on him later the surgeon told them, You guys saved his life. If you hadn't stopped that bleeding he would have bled to death. My son said, Mom, the tampons sent by the Marine Moms by mistake saved a Marine's life.

At this point I asked him, 'Well what did you do with the rest of the tampons? He said, Oh, we divided them up and we all have them in our flak jackets, and I kept two for our first aid kit.
I am absolutely amazed by the ingenuity of our Marines, and can't believe that something that started out as a mistake, then turned into a joke, ended up saving someone's life.

My sister said she doesn't believe in mistakes. She believes God had a plan all along. She believes that female care package was sent to Marine X to save our Marine.

Either way, our efforts have boosted the morale of many Marines, provided much needed items for our troops, AND saved the life of a Marine! God bless every one of you for your efforts and hard work, and God bless our Marines, Army, Navy, Air Force, and everyone.

GOD BLESS AMERICA AND KEEP IT SAFE!*​


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

No such thing as "accidents"! Thanks for that post, Guy


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

UUURRRAAA As i sit on my front porch of my country home drinking saturday morning coffee watching birds and 2 lazy dogs trying to decide on going to the lake or take the wife to the hill country... Some kid is over there getting shot at ! My thoughts,thanks and prayers go out to them.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Everything for a Reason.
Thanks for sharing.

God bless all our Soldiers all over the world.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Yep, I've always believed that everything happens for a reason. We may not always understand the reason, but there is one in the grander scope of things.

Great post and thanks for sharing it with all of us!


----------



## wan2bfishin (Apr 24, 2005)

Nothing is happen-chance! Thank God for our Soldiers! If it weren't for them, we would be fighting terrorism in our own back yard...I think that too many people tend to forget that.


----------



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

God gets the glory all things work for good for those who love the Lord and are called according to His purpose not ours. {CONNECT THE DOTS} MINISTRIES


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

God has a plan. Always has. Always will. Praise to Him for showing those guys how to use a feminine product to save lives! God makes NO mistakes.


----------

